# Sliding backband



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i think it is made to slide to help the horse when he,s moving i,ve never really thought about it to be honest,but i suppose it has to shift a small bit for uneven ground and such,


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

A sliding back band is for fixed shaft vehicles so that if you go over rough terrain it slides and doesn't put stress on the horses back. If you have independant shafts you need a fixed backband because they do not have enough pressure to equal them self.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> A sliding back band is for fixed shaft vehicles so that if you go over rough terrain it slides and doesn't put stress on the horses back. If you have independant shafts you need a fixed backband because they do not have enough pressure to equal them self.


exactly what i was trying to say but coulde,nt quite explain it


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

